# treating newbies like.....



## friday (May 26, 2008)

Just had a discouraging day and wanted some encouragement. I just got hired on as an EMT and am going through orientation rides. I was partnered with an AWESOME EMT and medic yesterday. Very helpful, answering questions, explaining everything. Letting me feel my way around and being patient, especially since they knew I was nervous. I could not have asked for better mentors. Today I got partnered with.... I can't even say what I really think   People who spent 12 hours being miserable ( and making me miserable). Without bragging, I did a fine job of driving, and got nothing but criticism. I am a quiet person and did not pester with questions, but anything I did ask was met with an eyeroll. I felt like these two had some kid of god complex. I am easy to get along with and not annoying as far as I know, I take suggestions and learn from them. On calls I felt like they were pretty rude with the pt's as well (although they got the job done, I didn't think they were polite). Anywhoo, I have to ride with these guys again and I'm kinda bummed about it. I'm normally pretty chipper but I could not even get a smile out of my partners today. At the end of the day the basic did finally admit she was in a bad mood... thx for taking it out on me ALL DAY, sweetie. Any advice for me in the future if I get stuck with someone unpleasant?


----------



## JPINFV (May 26, 2008)

friday said:


> Without bragging, I did a fine job of driving, and got nothing but criticism.


Are you sure? Driving an ambulance properly bears minimal appearance relationships to driving a different vehicle. Just because you might not of thought you were driving hard doesn't mean that the ride in back was smooth. 


> I am a quiet person and did not pester with questions, but anything I did ask was met with an eyeroll. I felt like these two had some kid of god complex.
> ...
> On calls I felt like they were pretty rude with the pt's as well (although they got the job done, I didn't think they were polite).


Pompous fatherless children? In my ambulance? It's more likely than you think.  I'd like to say that those 2 are the only 2, but I'd be lying. 



> Anywhoo, I have to ride with these guys again and I'm kinda bummed about it. I'm normally pretty chipper but I could not even get a smile out of my partners today. At the end of the day the basic did finally admit she was in a bad mood... thx for taking it out on me ALL DAY, sweetie. Any advice for me in the future if I get stuck with someone unpleasant?



Have you tried approaching the crew chief or training supervisor to see if there's another crew or FTO that you could work with? Outside of that, just realize that it'll hopefully soon be over and you might not have to work with them again.


----------



## mikeylikesit (May 26, 2008)

well you got the job and that is the big one. these guys you won't have to partner with in the future, if you do request a different partner and explain why. some people who have been doing this for a while think they have seen and done it all and have a right to be :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:s.  at least you had a good ride the first time so you know there are good people in the company. the only other thing i think that they may be doing is a hazing to see if you can hadle the job and what not. the way i see it is if you have to work with someone for a while then don't be a jerk, because they could save your A$$ one day. keep your chin up you will have your own partner soon and you'll get along just fine im sure.


----------



## sabbymedic (May 26, 2008)

Do the best you can. If you are sure you are doing your best nobody can ask you to do more than that. Sometimes people have bad days sometimes people are just burnt out and forget why they got into this business in the first place. Keep your chin up and don't forget why you are doing what you are. Your patient is why you are there as long as you are safe you take care of your patient. Good luck and don't give up the more experience you have the easier it gets.

Sabby


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 26, 2008)

Did you confront him personally or wanted some sympathy here? Sorry, you had a crappy day.. hey that's life! Suck it up, try to do better.. chances are they maybe an arse... There are plenty our there in any profession. 

I guess some services may allow not to be partnered with a person, but I find most times I always partnered people to work out their problems. At my service you do not get a choice.. 

Try to learn off him, good or bad... be better than him professionally and don't worry about the small stuff....


R/r 911


----------



## KEVD18 (May 26, 2008)

so they arent human, and therefore entitled to a bad day now and again?

i hate to be harsh...wait no i dont. your on day two and your already complaining? seriously? your going to come across people you dont like, people who dont like you, people who are completely indifferent to your existence and your going to need to  deal with it. there could be any number of reasons. maybe they have had bad experiences with students from the school you went to(been there). maybe they had some trouble at home(been there). maybe they arent really meant to be in a training role but have been for all intents and purposes forced into it. bottom line, life isnt all fluffy bunnies and flowers and happy music. whining about it doesnt help.


----------



## mikeylikesit (May 26, 2008)

yeah but it never a very nice welcome into a station when your all excited for a low paying job with long hours only to get treated like a jerk by the people who should understand what you are going through. needless to say there are jerks in this field they may have been on the last leg of a 48 or 72 hour shift. when your tired your grumpy and don't get along with anyone. no excuse to be a jerk to a nice young kid who is eager to learn.


----------



## friday (May 27, 2008)

> when your all excited for a low paying job with long hours only to get treated like a jerk



Exactly! 

FWIW I did not sit there and complain at all (only to you guys!). I just wanted some encouragement. I'm not asking for special treatment, just simple respect you show to any human being.... and I don't care how tired you are, you don't have to treat everyone around you like dirt. Thanks!


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 27, 2008)

As you will soon find out, you have to be your own best friend. Might have been out of line ot be jerk to you, but as well, you will have much worse days than that... get used to it and keep things in perspective. 

R/r 911


----------



## John E (May 27, 2008)

And most importantly, don't take the advice of people who weren't there and who don't know what actually transpired as gospel.

If an EMT can't come onto this forum to vent a bit without being told some of the crap that some of the posters on this thread have written, just where are they supposed to go? You folks with the holier than thou, seen it all, suck it up attitudes are part of the problem. The original poster wasn't complaining that they didn't see enough fluffy bunnies, they were commenting on the unprofessional and apparent arrogance of the people she/he was forced to work with.



John E.


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (May 27, 2008)

I've learned to come in do what you have to do and a litle more try to play nice with 'em and if they don't play back seperate your self. Go thru the truck until you have it memorized. Heck see how long it takes you to locate all of the materials for a certain job. Or even pick up the EMT-B/P book and read that, these are just some suggestions aka what I do on tuesday nights=p heh.


----------



## BossyCow (May 27, 2008)

It really doesn't matter if these guys were the worst human beings on the face of the planet or if you and they simply had a personality conflict. Deal with it. Find a way to get along. 

Throughout your career you will run into their twins over and over and over again. They will be ER nurses/Docs, Patients, families of pts, co-workers, supervisors, volunteers you do mutual aid with, or maybe the cop who tickets you on your way to work. 

So they didn't treat you nice or respect you. So what? Pull up the big girl panties and do your job. They'll either get over it or they won't. But the only part of the problem you have control over is how you respond to it. Respond by doing your job, and doing it well without the expectation of a pat on the back and an attaboy.


----------



## mikeylikesit (May 27, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> It really doesn't matter if these guys were the worst human beings on the face of the planet or if you and they simply had a personality conflict. Deal with it. Find a way to get along.
> 
> Throughout your career you will run into their twins over and over and over again. They will be ER nurses/Docs, Patients, families of pts, co-workers, supervisors, volunteers you do mutual aid with, or maybe the cop who tickets you on your way to work.
> 
> So they didn't treat you nice or respect you. So what? Pull up the big girl panties and do your job. They'll either get over it or they won't. But the only part of the problem you have control over is how you respond to it. Respond by doing your job, and doing it well without the expectation of a pat on the back and an attaboy.


or....when they give you lip, make them your new patient


----------



## TEK 679 (May 28, 2008)

Hey I feel your pain one of our best hell are best Medic is a total :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: nobody likes to work with him but I got to tell ya if I was hurt bet your bottom dollar I want him in the seat next to me. Alot of people :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: because they have to work with him but I also notice they hone skills they never knew they had. So they are a couple of tools take what good you can from them and move on you can learn something from anyone.


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 28, 2008)

John E said:


> And most importantly, don't take the advice of people who weren't there and who don't know what actually transpired as gospel.
> 
> If an EMT can't come onto this forum to vent a bit without being told some of the crap that some of the posters on this thread have written, just where are they supposed to go? You folks with the holier than thou, seen it all, suck it up attitudes are part of the problem. The original poster wasn't complaining that they didn't see enough fluffy bunnies, they were commenting on the unprofessional and apparent arrogance of the people she/he was forced to work with.
> 
> John E.



Here is part of the problem. Many come here and want to be cuddled and held when things don't go their way. Life is not always about them, EMS is a job, profession and to even come to a forum to post for emotional support concerns me about the stability of the person. Geez.. get a grip. I can't imagine what will occur the first time a physician or surgeon crawls on their arse about treatment or just because they were in the room, if they have to post about a bad day. 

Apparently, somewhere in EMT class or just in life in general, a lot of people missed the _"I never promised you a rose garden" _speech. I have had partners, surgeons, family, officers, and so on that jumped down me just because I or we were the only people in the room. It happens, it is part of the job, sometimes you have defend yourself, sometimes you have to just take it. Knowing when and how is the key of diplomacy. 

Anyone even considering entering this profession, needs to be aware this is a profession, a job, and with that you will meet different attitudes and approaches than your own. Just be prepared.


R/r 911


----------



## Meursault (May 28, 2008)

friday said:


> Just had a discouraging day and wanted some encouragement.



I don't think many people take issue with the first half of that. Venting is... tolerable. It's better if it's funny and/or people can sympathize. The lounge is an excellent place for it, but be aware that other people are going to vent in your direction, and they've seen lots of similar threads. Also, most regulars aren't exactly the kiss-it-better type. 



JPINFV said:


> Pompous fatherless children? In my ambulance? It's more likely than you think.



Oh, fsck. You people are everywhere. I thought the low point was somebody breaking Rules 1&2 in their username.


----------



## sabbymedic (May 28, 2008)

I think that in this profession we do not get very many thanks for what we do. I believe that if someone has a bad day it is good to have a place to vent a little especially if you are new to this profession. I also believe that we are professionals and at the same time we are so hard on one another it is a wonder how most of us survive in the business as long as we do. See I would never tell someone looking to vent a little to suck it up because I have had some bad days as I am sure we all have and I appreciated the medics who took the time to ask what was wrong. The conversations I had with the ones that just told me to suck it up went in one ear and out the other for the most part except that you need to develop a tough skin to work in this environment. The ones who took the time to talk to me made me feel better and in the end my patients were better off for it. As medics we are teachers, if we refuse or push our students away how can we be good teachers. How can we expect the young people coming into this field to represent our very fantasic profession with a head held high if we just tell people to suck it up. I am still a firm believer in the saying of treating people how I expect to be treated. I know there is a lot of knowledge in this site and very experienced and smart people, so why not pass on those smarts to the ones who are trying to learn.

Only one man's opinion.


----------



## JPINFV (May 28, 2008)

MrConspiracy said:


> Oh, fsck. You people are everywhere. I thought the low point was somebody breaking Rules 1&2 in their username.



Huh? I'm confused about something here. First off, for the record, the wording style is a take off of an internet meme based on a photoshop of a Content Watch popup. image safe for work, text not safe for work/young children

Second, is there a problem with calling people with god complexes fatherless children? Alternatively, are you denying that these sort of people exist in EMS? 

Third, I have people? Is this Soylent Green people or H&R Block people?


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 28, 2008)

sabbymedic said:


> I think that in this profession we do not get very many thanks for what we do. I believe that if someone has a bad day it is good to have a place to vent a little especially if you are new to this profession. I also believe that we are professionals and at the same time we are so hard on one another it is a wonder how most of us survive in the business as long as we do. See I would never tell someone looking to vent a little to suck it up because I have had some bad days as I am sure we all have and I appreciated the medics who took the time to ask what was wrong. The conversations I had with the ones that just told me to suck it up went in one ear and out the other for the most part except that you need to develop a tough skin to work in this environment. The ones who took the time to talk to me made me feel better and in the end my patients were better off for it. As medics we are teachers, if we refuse or push our students away how can we be good teachers. How can we expect the young people coming into this field to represent our very fantasic profession with a head held high if we just tell people to suck it up. I am still a firm believer in the saying of treating people how I expect to be treated. I know there is a lot of knowledge in this site and very experienced and smart people, so why not pass on those smarts to the ones who are trying to learn.
> 
> Only one man's opinion.



What was it you wanted? People with experience and knowledge in this profession informed you and you stated quote_ "in one ear and out the other"_. Does that sound like you want to learn? Oh, only when it is what you want to hear? 

Part of teaching is realizing that we really can never really "teach" anything. We can only motivate one to learn, the individual has to be receptive to adapt, change, and understand possibly new ideas and suggestions, even if it is one that is not attractive.

Part of maturity and professional development in any profession is the ability to role with punches. Learning to adapt and continue with little outside support. It is called self motivation, and self confidence that can only be accomplished by one's own attitude. 

As one that has been an professional educator for several decades, I can assure you training medics that need continuous self confidence, awareness, is one that heading for a hard time or short career. This is not a "feel good" profession, nor will it ever be, part of the problem with most teachings and why we loose so many with false expectations. Sure an encouragement should always be given, and handed out freely, when and if deserved, not just because one is doing their job. Dealing with problems appropriately, and learning of mistakes is how one grows professionally. 

R/r 911


----------



## BossyCow (May 28, 2008)

sabbymedic said:


> I think that in this profession we do not get very many thanks for what we do. I believe that if someone has a bad day it is good to have a place to vent a little especially if you are new to this profession. I also believe that we are professionals and at the same time we are so hard on one another it is a wonder how most of us survive in the business as long as we do. See I would never tell someone looking to vent a little to suck it up because I have had some bad days as I am sure we all have and I appreciated the medics who took the time to ask what was wrong. The conversations I had with the ones that just told me to suck it up went in one ear and out the other for the most part except that you need to develop a tough skin to work in this environment. The ones who took the time to talk to me made me feel better and in the end my patients were better off for it. As medics we are teachers, if we refuse or push our students away how can we be good teachers. How can we expect the young people coming into this field to represent our very fantasic profession with a head held high if we just tell people to suck it up. I am still a firm believer in the saying of treating people how I expect to be treated. I know there is a lot of knowledge in this site and very experienced and smart people, so why not pass on those smarts to the ones who are trying to learn.
> 
> Only one man's opinion.




I generally word my response to posts like this based on the general impression I get of the motivation behind the post. In this particular post, I saw less about how to get along than I did about someone invested in painting co-workers as villians. There was no modification of the impression of these guys as anything other than all bad, miserable human beings. No one is that one dimensional. 

Also, this was a new job. In any new job, your responsibility is to find a way to get along with your new co-workers. To so quickly leap to these guys are suffering from rectal/cranial inversion is a bit extreme to me and speaks of emotional insecurity and a lack of maturity or experience in the workforce (any workforce, not just EMS)

Yes venting is good! But whining shouldn't be tolerated. And as far as 'treating others as I want to be treated' I did! If I'm whining and pissing and moaning over something stupid, I count on those I respect to tell me to knock it off. If you want to vent and complain about a job, wait until you've done it a while. If you start out like this early in the job, you got nowhere to go but downhill.

I will and have supported many a new arrival into EMS. I am always willing to educate, counsel, mentor, push, lead, and support those who enter this field. I will not coddle, enable, or blow smoke up someone's nether regions in order for them to 'feel good' about themselves in this job. If you don't have the intestinal fortitude to feel good about yourself even when a co-worker doesn't appear to like you enough, than I shudder to think what's going to happen when you really screw up on a call and the patient has the gall to die on you! I mean, what were they thinking????? Didn't they know how that was going to make you feel?

EMS is full of the warm fuzzy types. I just don't happen to be one of them.


----------



## mikeylikesit (May 28, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> EMS is full of the warm fuzzy types. I just don't happen to be one of them.



i am warm and fuzzy, i can give you a hug if you want one...j/k. i;m a jerk. it is still hard to distinguish between whining and venting. i guess it depends on the presence of malice or even grave detail. it still sounds like this person got the short end of the stick coming out of his "partners" a$$es. but yeah i get bad people all the time. the worst are the patients, but atleast with the patients i only usually have to see them once and not every shift.


----------



## scottmcleod (May 28, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Try to learn off him, good or bad... be better than him professionally and don't worry about the small stuff....
> R/r 911



Wise words.


----------



## medicp94dao (May 31, 2008)

John E said:


> And most importantly, don't take the advice of people who weren't there and who don't know what actually transpired as gospel.
> 
> If an EMT can't come onto this forum to vent a bit without being told some of the crap that some of the posters on this thread have written, just where are they supposed to go? You folks with the holier than thou, seen it all, suck it up attitudes are part of the problem. The original poster wasn't complaining that they didn't see enough fluffy bunnies, they were commenting on the unprofessional and apparent arrogance of the people she/he was forced to work with.
> 
> ...



First of all John E.    BRAVO!!!!!!!!     Friday, not all of us are buttheads, I have been where u are now. Dont be afraid to tell people you dont appreciate how you are treated, but in return be tactful about. Always follow your chain of command. If you ever need to vent this is a great place to do it we all have bad days. We all can sympathize in one way shape or form.


----------

